# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Eξόντωση θορύβου στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή

## Riddick2

Καλημέρα σε όλους θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει στο θέμα "εξόντωσης θορύβου στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή" που μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα του Dial-up modem 56k.H τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή είναι πάνω σε PCM δεν μπορώ να βάλω DSL ενώ υπάρχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου εξαιτίας του φερέσυχνου το οποίο απο ότι έχω καταλάβει δημιουργεί και θόρυβο "φυσημα" στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή που επηρεάζει πάρα πολύ την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης του modem με τον ΙSP(31,8Kbs).Το συγκεκριμένο modem το δοκίμασα και σε άλλη τηλεφωνική γραμμή χώρις θόρυβο και χωρίς PCM και έπιανε από 44Kbs έως 48 Kbs όπως επίσης δοκίμασα άλλο modem 56 k στην δική μου τηλεφωνική γράμμη κι έπιανε πάλι την ίδια άθλια ταχύτητα 31,2 kbs.'Επειτα από μια σύντομη αναζήτηση στο Ιντερνετ πείστικα πλέον πως ο θόρυβος της γραμμής επηρρεάζει πολύ αρνητικά την ταχύτητα.Βρήκα επίσης ένα κείμενο που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στην κατασκευή ενός "φίλτρου" που ενδεχομένως να βελτιώσει κάπως την ταχύτητα έστω και λίγο.Αξίζει να αναφέρω πως έχω κάνει αμέτρητα παράπονα στον ΟΤΕ αλλά με γράφει κανονικά....Κλασικά όπως πάντα ακομά και μετά την εξαπάτηση για την DSL κάλυψη.Παραθέτω το παρακάτω κείμενο επειδή δεν το πολυκατάλαβα κάτι λέει και για BBS αλλά αν κάποιος ποθ κατέχει την ορολογία καλύτερα απ'ο μένα ας με διαφωτίσει για να μπορέσω να κατασκευάσω το φίλτρο!Όλες οι χρήσιμες ιδέες καλοδεχούμενες!Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

OK, what you' ll need from Radio Shack: 

1 #279-374 Modular line cord if you don't already have one. You 
won't need one if your phone has a modular plug in its base. 
$4.95 

1 #279-420 Modular surface mount jack (4 or 6 conductor) $4.49 

1 #271-1720 Potentiometer. This is a 5k audio taper variable 
resistor. $1.09 

1 #272-1055 Capacitor. Any non-polarized 1.0 to 1.5 uf cap 
should do. Paper, Mylar, or metal film caps should be used, 
although #272-996 may work as well. (272-996 is a non-polarized 
electrolytic cap) $.79 

1 100 ohm resistor - quarter or half watt. $.19 

1 #279-357 Y-type or duplex modular connector. Don't buy this 
until you've read the section on connecting the Noise Killer 
below. (A, B,or C) $4.95 

First off, open the modular block. You normally just pry them 
open with a screwdriver. Inside you'll find up to 6 wires. Very 
carefully cut out all but the green and red wires. The ones 
you'll be removing should be black, yellow, white, and blue. 
These wires won't be needed and may be in the way. So cut them 
as close to where they enter the plug as possible. 

The other end of these wires have a spade lug connector that is 
screwed into the plastic. Unscrew and remove that end of the 
wires as well. Now, you should have two wires left. Green and red. 

Solder one end of the capacitor to the green wire. Solder the 
other end of the capacitor to the center lug of the 
potentiometer (there are three lugs on this critter). Solder 
one end of the resistor to the red wire. You may want to 
shorten the leads of the resistor first. Solder the other end 
of the resistor to either one of the remaining outside lugs of 
the potentiometer. Doesn't matter which. 

Now to wrap it up, make a hole in the lid of the mod block to 
stick the shaft of the potentiometer through. Don't make this 
hole dead center as the other parts may not fit into the body 
of the mod block if you do. See how things will fit in order to 
find where the hole will go. Well, now that you've got it built 
you'll need to test it. 

First twist the shaft on the potentiometer until it stops. You 
won't know which way to turn it until later. It doesn't matter 
which way now. You also need to determine where to plug the 
Noise Killer onto the telephone line. It can be done by one of 
several ways: 

A. If your modem has two modular plugs in back, connect the Noise 
Killer into one of them using a line cord. (a line cord is a 
straight cord that connects a phone to the wall outlet. Usually 
silver in color) 

B. If your phone is modular, you can unplug the cord from the back 
of it after you're on-line and plug the cord into the Noise 
Killer. 

C. You may have to buy a Y-type modular adaptor. Plug the adaptor 
into a wall outlet, plug the modem into one side and the Noise 
Killer into the other. 

***END OF ORIGNAL FILE***

ADDITION TO ORIGNAL FILE - 2/29/88 - Mike McCauley - CIS 71505,1173 

First, a personal recomendation. _THIS WORKS!!!_ 

I have been plagued with noise at 2400 for some time. I went 
round and round with Ma Bell on it, and after they sent out 
several "repair persons" who were, to be kind, of limited help 
in the matter, I threw in the towel. I saw this file on a board 
up east a few days ago, and thought I'd bite. 

Threw the gismo together in about 10 minutes, took another five 
to adjust the pot for best results on my worst conection, and 
guess what? No more worst connecion! 

A few pointers: 

1) The pot need not be either 5K or audio taper. 
I used a 10K 15 turn trim pot. Suggest you use what is handy. 

2) I used 2MFD's of capacitance (two 1MFD's in parallel) Two R.S. 
p/n 272-1055 work fine. Remember that about 90 Volts will 
appear across red & green at ring, so the caps should be rated 
at 100VDC+. 

3) I ended up with a final series resistance value (100 ohm + pot) 
of 2.75K. I speculate that one could probably use 2MFD and a 
fixed 2.7K resistor and do the job 90% of the time. The 
adjustment of the pot is not very critical. Changes of +/- 1K 
made little difference in the performance of the circuit. 

Hope it works as well for you as it did for me. 

Mike McCauley 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

2nd ADDITION TO ORIGNAL FILE - 2/6/89 - Rich Appel - Philadelphia, PA.

Visual CIRCUIT DIAGRAM: 

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????????????
? ?
? ?
? DUPLEX JACK ?
? -OR- ==============\=================== MODEM ?
? 2ND WALL JACK \phone cord ?
? ETC. ?
? | ?
? | /phone cord ?
? |========/===================== MODULAR JACK ?
? | | ?
? | | ?
? ============================ RED WIRE | |===== GREEN WIRE ==== ?
? | | ?
? | | ?
? | | ?
? | 1 - 2.7 K OHM VARIABLE RESISTOR NON-polarized | ?
? ===== RESISTOR ======= "POT" ===== Capacitor == ?
? 5-10 K OHM 1-2 Mfd ?
? ?
? ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????????????

3RD ADDITION TO ORIGINAL FILE 1/24/92 Michael Thompson N2NLQ
Voorhees NJ

This circuit appears to be correct.
Another option you may wish to consider, is one of direct installation into
your telephone line. This can be acomplished by finding the wiring block
for your phone line. Once you've located it, you should be able to 
determine where the red and green wires connect, and make the apropriate
connections.
This setup is more cost effective than buying plugs and jacks. 









1. Make sure the phone cable running between your PC and the wall jack is 
in good condition and made of high quality materials.  If you can get a 
shielded line or a line with a "level" rating you'll be in good shape.  
All of the cables we use are level 3.

2. Make sure the phone cable doesn't run close to electrical applicances 
if possible.  The noise created by this could be sufficient to cause you 
problems.

3. If you use an external modem, make sure that the cable between the 
modem and the computer is firmly connected and of sufficient quality to 
carry data at high speeds.  If you own a 2400 baud modem you don't need 
to worry as much as someone who has a 28.8 baud modem

----------


## gsmaster

Οι πληροφορίες που βρήκες μάλλον είναι πολύυυ παλιές....

Κάνε την γραμμή σου isdn με +6ευρώ το δίμηνο, και υσήχασε μια και καλή, θα έχεις και δυο γραμμές, και αστους να σε γράφουν. Αν όμως μπαίνεις αρκετά ίντερνετ και καλύπτεται η περιοχή σου, βάλε DSL.

----------


## d.r soutras

Ένας γνωστός μου έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα  (ταχύτητα 31,2 kbs) κ έχει συνδεδεμένους δύο ασύρματους κ ένα σταθερό, όταν μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο έχει φτωχότατη ποιότητα φωνής. Εάν στην περίπτωση λοιπόν που έχεις κ εσύ έχεις πολλές συσκευές συσδεδεμένες δοκίμασε να βγάλεις κάποια μπας κ δεις αποτέλεσμα. Το άλλο ενδεχόμενο είναι να έχει θόρυβο η γραμμή σου όπως είπες κ πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στον ΟΤΕ(βλάβες).

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι όντως μερικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές της πλάκας, δημιουργούν προβλήματα στην ταχύτητα σύνδεσης, το έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ. Χωρίς το συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο συνδεδεμένο -> 52kbps ενώ με συνδεδεμένο το τηλέφωνο ταχύτητα 33kbps

----------


## Riddick2

Φιλοι μου λέω παραπάνω τον λόγο που δεν μπορώ να βάλω DSL ούτε ISDN μπορώ να βάλω ετσι μου λένε απο τον οτέ.Και τα καλώδια αν δει κάποιος την κατάσταση στις κολώνες είναι απελπιστική!Όλη η γειτονιά πάνω σε PCM.Όσο για τις βλάβες έχω πάρει ένα σωρό φορές και με γράφουν στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους.Πιστεύετε παω αν μπορούσα να βάλω DSL θα ασχολιόμουν με τις πληροφορίες για baud μοντεμ?Απλά μια βοήθεια θέλω για να κατασκευάσω ένα φίλτρο.

----------


## ^Active^

Φιλε μου αν θυμαμε καλα το προβλημα με φερεσιχνες γραμμες και dsl εχει ξεπεραστει .. Περα απο αυτο δεν μπορουν να σου λενε απο τον Οτε δεν μπορεις να βαλεις Dsl Να απαιτησεις να σου αλλαξουν οτι χριαζετε για να βαλεις Dsl εξαλλου δικια τους βλακια ειναι που ειναι φερεσυχνη η γραμμη!!!
Φιλικα  :Wink:

----------


## Killo_Watt

> Οι πληροφορίες που βρήκες μάλλον είναι πολύυυ παλιές....
> 
> Κάνε την γραμμή σου isdn με +6ευρώ το δίμηνο, και υσήχασε μια και καλή, θα έχεις και δυο γραμμές, και αστους να σε γράφουν. Αν όμως μπαίνεις αρκετά ίντερνετ και καλύπτεται η περιοχή σου, βάλε DSL.



Σίγουρα μόνο 6 ευρώ γιατί κάτι για 15 τον μήνα είχα ακούσει???  :Confused:

----------


## gsmaster

Έχω μπροστά μου λογαριασμό πΟΤΕ και λέει πάγιο ISDN 30,80 (χωρίς φπα). Και υπόψην είναι για δίμηνο.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι το πάγιο της απλής γραμμής, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι με τίποτα κάτω απο 20e

----------


## AKIS

το παγιο της απλης γραμμης ειναι περιπου 21 Ε, δεν εχω λογαριασμο μπροστα μου για να απαντησω με ακριβεια

----------


## d.r soutras

Riddick το φίλτρο απο μόνο του θα σου κάνει δουλεία; θα εξαλείψει τον θόρυβο μα θα μπαίνεις πάλι με 31, χρειάζεσαι κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη κ έναν ενισχυτή μετά. Κοινώς να κατασκευάσεις έναν *αναγεννήτη*!
Έτσι το σκέφτομαι εγώ, μπορεί να πέφτω κ έξω!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ok1gr

Να πώ και εγώ μια ιδέα:  :Idea:  
Βρές κάποιον που μοιράζει ασύρματο internet (στα Γιαννιτσά έχει στην Αθήνα δεν θα έχει?  :Very Happy:  )
Και με 20-30Ε Το μήνα θα έχεις μια σύνδεση περίπου 256-384 χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και χρωνοχρέωση...  :Very Happy:  

Φυσικά όπως λέει και ο ^Active^ πρέπει να απαιτήσεις από τον ΟΤΕ να σου βάλει dsl...
Κάνε λίγη φασαρία και θα δείς τι γρήγορα που λύνονται τα προβλήματα  :Wink:

----------


## Riddick2

> Να πώ και εγώ μια ιδέα:  
> Βρές κάποιον που μοιράζει ασύρματο internet (στα Γιαννιτσά έχει στην Αθήνα δεν θα έχει?  )
> Και με 20-30Ε Το μήνα θα έχεις μια σύνδεση περίπου 256-384 χωρίς ογκοχρέωση και χρωνοχρέωση...  
> 
> Φυσικά όπως λέει και ο ^Active^ πρέπει να απαιτήσεις από τον ΟΤΕ να σου βάλει dsl...
> Κάνε λίγη φασαρία και θα δείς τι γρήγορα που λύνονται τα προβλήματα



To θέμα φασαρία με τον ότε είναι  λίγο άκυρο γιατί είναι δημόσια υπηρεσία και το πιθανότερο είναι να σε γράψουν στα @@ τους ακόμα πιο πολύ.Όσα τηλέφωνα κι αν πήρα όσο και αν πήγα και να τους είπα στα συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ των Διαβατών Θεσσαλονίκης μου δήλωναν ξερά και κατηγορηματικά χωρίς κανένα ίχνος ευγένειας "ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΑDSL!!ΤΕΛΟΣ".Μόλις του έλεγα και στο Site σας και στο 134 γιατί λέτε ότι υπάρχει DSL και με βάλατε κι αγόρασα και πακέτο μου τα γύρναγαν "ΘΑ κάνουμε έργα τον Απρίλιο αλλά δεν κόβουμε το χέρι μας οτι θα αρχίσουν Απρίλιο..." Δηλ. Ζήσε μάη μου να φάς τριφύλλι! Είναι ΖΩΑ εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτε παραπάνω απο το να κόψω το τηλ. Και να τους γράψω κανονικά.Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν πάω και ζητήσω στα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ Θεσσαλονίκη λέτε να πιέσουν καθόλου το τμήμα Διαβατών?Κανά κονέ ρε παιδιά??

----------


## leosedf

Πάρε ενα στρόγγυλο φερρίτη (καλής ποιότητας) και τύληξε 8-10 σπείρες το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου και μετά συνέχιζε το στο PC.
Ενας παλιός μου συμμαθητής είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και του είπα για πλάκα να δώ αν θα το κάνει και το κανε   :Mr. Green:  
Αποτελέσματα: Εκεί που η γραμμή του είχε 2-3kbps και πολλές αποσυνδέσεις μετά ανέβηκε στα 5-6kbps χωρίς καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις και μου το έλεγε και δεν το πίστευα.
Επίσης ο συγκεκριμένος μου είπε οτι δεν είχε στρόγγυλο φερρίτη (δαχτυλίδι) αλλα πήρε ενα φερρίτη απο ΑΜ ραδιόφωνο (εκεινο που είναι σαν μαύρο πουράκι) και τύλιξε το καλώδιο εκει!!!
Παραξενεύτηκα και εφ όσον είχα φερρίτη (στο σπίτι μου στο χωριό) έβαλα κι εγώ. Αποτέλεσμα: καθαρότερη γραμμή

Δοκίμασε το  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Riddick2

> Πάρε ενα στρόγγυλο φερρίτη (καλής ποιότητας) και τύληξε 8-10 σπείρες το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου και μετά συνέχιζε το στο PC.
> Ενας παλιός μου συμμαθητής είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και του είπα για πλάκα να δώ αν θα το κάνει και το κανε   
> Αποτελέσματα: Εκεί που η γραμμή του είχε 2-3kbps και πολλές αποσυνδέσεις μετά ανέβηκε στα 5-6kbps χωρίς καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις και μου το έλεγε και δεν το πίστευα.
> Επίσης ο συγκεκριμένος μου είπε οτι δεν είχε στρόγγυλο φερρίτη (δαχτυλίδι) αλλα πήρε ενα φερρίτη απο ΑΜ ραδιόφωνο (εκεινο που είναι σαν μαύρο πουράκι) και τύλιξε το καλώδιο εκει!!!
> Παραξενεύτηκα και εφ όσον είχα φερρίτη (στο σπίτι μου στο χωριό) έβαλα κι εγώ. Αποτέλεσμα: καθαρότερη γραμμή
> 
> Δοκίμασε το




Θα το δοκιμάσω οσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ ευχαριστώ Leosedf!

----------


## leosedf

Εαν δεν δουλέψει με την πρώτη μην απογοητευτείς.
Καλό θα ήταν να έχεις ενα φερρίτη στρόγγλυλο (σαν μεγάλο χοντρο δαχτυλίδι) γενικώς οι ιδιότητες του είναι πιό καλές και εχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα

----------


## nikoskourtis

Λογικο ειναι ενα πηνιο σε σειρα να σου κοψει τις υψηλες συχνοτητες.

----------


## Riddick2

> Εαν δεν δουλέψει με την πρώτη μην απογοητευτείς.
> Καλό θα ήταν να έχεις ενα φερρίτη στρόγγλυλο (σαν μεγάλο χοντρο δαχτυλίδι) γενικώς οι ιδιότητες του είναι πιό καλές και εχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα



Έβαλα έναν τέτοιο από κουτί υπολογιστή που είχα αλλα δεν είδα διαφορά.Μήπως πρεπει να πάρω κανέναν καλύτερης ποιότητας?Α και έκανα μονο 6-7 σπείρες  αν κάνω παραπάνω δεν χωράει το RJ 11 βύσμα του τηλεφώνου.

----------


## leosedf

Εαν δεν είναι απλό σίδερο αυτό που έβαλες και είναι όντως φερρίτης μήν ξοδεύεις χρήματα κλπ για φίλτρα.
Η γραμμή σου προφανώς έχει πάρα πολλά παράσιτα απο γειτονικές γραμμές (ρεύματος κλπ κλπ κλπ) και πρέπει να επέμβει ο ΟΤΕ.
Συμβαίνει σε πολλές παλιές γραμμές

----------


## FH16

Ο μονος που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει με παράσιτα και λοιπά είναι ο οτε. θα πρέπει να το απαίτησης και όταν έρχεται ένας τεχνικός του οτε στο σπίτι σου δήθεν για να το φτάξει ζητα του να μέτρηση την γραμμή από τον χώρο σου και όχι από το κέντρο τους. Επίσης πρέπει να γνωρίζεις πως η μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή από την άλλη πρέπει να έχει ένα μέτρο απόσταση (ίδιος ασύρματες) ειδάλλως δημιουργούν παράσιτα και κακή ποιότητα ήχου. Εάν πάλι θέλεις να ξοδέψεις και κάποια χρήματα παραπάνω τότε κάλεσε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο και ζητα να σου τραβήξει νέα καλώδια από το μποξάκι του οτε στον χώρο σου μέσα από πλαστικό σωλήνα και μακριά από ρεύματα.

----------

